# Safety in the shop



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Keep a multi-purpose fire extinguisher handy in your shop. Paint fumes and saw dust can be highly flammable.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes good Dr. and also keep it maintained and filled as well as easily accessible and in full view.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

And have it handy when the candles are lit on Ed's cake...


----------



## JamesEMc (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd add that the guage should be checked periodically - say when you change smoke detector batteries when you change your clocks - for those of you lucky enough to live where daylight savings time is ignored, use the solstices.

Anybody else feel as I do that daylight savings time is a joke and should be eliminated?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

James,

I would love to do away with the "time change", but only if they would lock it in on the current time we are now which happens to be daylight savings time. That way it would not get dark so early in the winter months.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

james i agree with you and bob n about this subject but i was told that this daylight savings is here to stay as long as there are energy concerns.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Since I went on retirement time I could care less about changing the time....... on hour this way or that way, who cares.

Ed


----------

